# 26" TRIKES



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

I DONT SEE TO MANY 26 INCH TRIKES ON HERE ,SO I MADE A TOPIC SPECIALLY FOR THEM .POST THEM UP


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

hers my ridin 26 inch hopper


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

not mine but its coo


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

not done yet but will be f.b.s.s. air trike


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

this is a bike i seen at a show 








and this is my project


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

> this is a bike i seen at a show
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> > this is a bike i seen at a show
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

does anyone have a picture of some 26" schwinn bent forks ..i wanna see how it looks


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Feb 26 2011, 11:10 PM~19970152
> *not done yet but will be f.b.s.s. air trike
> 
> 
> ...


whats an f b s s air trike?


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Mar 2 2011, 04:36 PM~19999098
> *whats an f b s s air trike?
> *


X2

Air bags?


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Mar 2 2011, 03:50 PM~19999222
> *X2
> 
> Air bags?
> *


yes sir air bags independent four link rear end able to do front ,back,side to side


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Mar 2 2011, 04:53 PM~19999253
> *yes sir air bags independent four link rear end able to do front ,back,side to side
> *


 :0 when you do that are you able to ride it still?


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Feb 26 2011, 11:02 PM~19970107
> *hers my ridin 26 inch hopper
> 
> 
> ...


  dats clean...


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Mar 2 2011, 03:58 PM~19999286
> *:0  when you do that are you able to ride it still?
> *


x2...i'd be bad ass if u could


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Mar 2 2011, 03:58 PM~19999286
> *:0  when you do that are you able to ride it still?
> *


of course gona eliminate the chain and ues drive shafts


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

NEW UPGRADES ON THE WAY !!!!!!!! GOOD TIMES :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Mar 2 2011, 05:54 PM~19999735
> *of course gona eliminate the chain and ues drive shafts
> *


you have to make a topic for that.


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Mar 2 2011, 05:27 PM~19999929
> *you have to make a topic for that.
> *


yup...make a topic,
it sound like a good build


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Mar 2 2011, 05:27 PM~19999929
> *you have to make a topic for that.
> *


it already has one but it on hold for now till i get sum sh*t done on my trike :biggrin:


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

is that it?


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 2 2011, 04:56 PM~19999750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

built this 9 yrs ago . this is just before i tore it down


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 15 2011, 02:02 PM~20097537
> *built this 9 yrs ago . this is just before i tore it down
> 
> 
> ...


i like that.  




what does it say? Blue Light Special?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Mar 15 2011, 05:30 PM~20099078
> *i like that.
> what does it say? Blue Light Special?
> *


yup blue LITE special :biggrin: im a miller lite fan :happysad:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 2 2011, 04:56 PM~19999750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOODTIMES STATUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 15 2011, 06:32 PM~20099514
> *yup blue LITE special  :biggrin:  im a miller lite fan  :happysad:
> *


you need to change it to budweiser :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Mar 15 2011, 07:56 PM~20100247
> *you need to change it to budweiser  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: fuck that garbage :uh:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 15 2011, 11:03 PM~20102264
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak: fuck that garbage  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you know i got to bust your balls.

sell me that trike kit


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Mar 15 2011, 11:16 PM~20102406
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  you know i got to bust your balls.
> 
> sell me that trike kit
> *


:nono: :nono:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 16 2011, 12:47 AM~20103179
> *:nono: :nono:
> *


    :biggrin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 15 2011, 01:02 PM~20097537
> *built this 9 yrs ago . this is just before i tore it down
> 
> 
> ...


U need to sell me the 3 rims & tires  :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 405PRIDEBIKES_@Mar 24 2011, 05:57 PM~20172062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


20" frame?


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

yes but 26 in spokes .


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

looking to buy one at a great price = )


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 30 2011, 11:59 PM~20225140
> *looking to buy one at a great price = )
> *


i got one..pm me


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Mar 31 2011, 09:48 AM~20226406
> *i got one..pm me
> *


but u wont ship fucker :uh:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 31 2011, 09:40 AM~20226731
> *but u wont ship fucker  :uh:
> *


or reply to PMs :angry:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 15 2011, 03:02 PM~20097537
> *built this 9 yrs ago . this is just before i tore it down
> 
> 
> ...


how much? :biggrin:


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

theres alredy a topic of trikes


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by charlieshowtime_@Apr 5 2011, 08:46 PM~20269679
> *theres alredy a topic of trikes
> *


not 26'' specifically :biggrin:


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

> > this is a bike i seen at a show
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 31 2011, 08:40 AM~20226731
> *but u wont ship fucker  :uh:
> *


i got one and i will ship buyer pays shipping hit me up on a pm ill text pics dnt feel like posting


----------



## nickles only (Oct 4, 2003)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


>


 do you have anymore pics of this trike. Like the rear axel.


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

BIG AL 310 said:


> > this is a bike i seen at a show
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## nickles only (Oct 4, 2003)

BIG AL 310 said:


> BIG AL 310 said:
> 
> 
> > VEGAS HERE WE COME ''NEW AN IMPROVED WATCH OUT 4 THAT ''EYE CANDY''
> ...


----------



## johnniesworld (Jul 29, 2017)

It's a long shot, being as no has posted in here for 5 years...!!!! But, I need a custom lowrider trike built (preferably in the USA, but could be abroad) with a trailer that will be a cocktail bar on wheels that can be towed by the lowrider trike. Can anyone help!? If you can, or know someone who can, please email me at [email protected]


----------

